# My F2 Does



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of my F2 does when they were 5.5 weeks old. Some have matured into better looking mice, but there are a bunch of faults on these guys which Ill hopefully improve slightly in the next generation! 
(These photos can also be found on my website, sorry for everyone that have seen these multiple times!)


















































































*All the above mice are various shades of champagne, some are lighter and odd looking due to carrying c-dilutes/lighting used*


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

wow, what big beautiful ears you have :lol: gorgeous


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I love those big strong tails. You marked them on the tail, right?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

moustress said:


> I love those big strong tails. You marked them on the tail, right?


Yea, I marked their tails with non-toxic sharpie so I knew which ones were the best typed from each litter and I was going to breed from.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good type,nice babies.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

SarahC said:


> good type,nice babies.


Thank you Sarah! I originally had to outcross my show bucks to pet type does, so Im trying to mate back as much as possible to regain show type, and its coming along slowly.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Simply beautiful! Congrats


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Fabulous progress, Steven. Especially for someone whose only be working with them for a few months and considering what the original moms looked like. You have a great eye for selective breeding!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Cool!


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

superb, what colour are u calling these ladies?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

These ladies are all champagne(pink eyed chocolate), and the colour is terrible on most, mainly too light. Some are a/a b/b C/c p/p, a/a b/b C/ce p/p, or a/a b/b C/C p/p depending on which line they are being bred for(Cream/PEW or Champagne)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of the pictures make them look yellow verging on fawn, and I'm assuming that was due, at last in part, to the lighting. I am still not used to the golden cast on your British champagnes.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Yea that there was due to the lighting I used, it was overly dark in those pictures and I tried to auto-correct them in photoshop so the mice turned out odd looking. Although in real life none of these guys are representations of good colouring on champagnes in my opinion anyway, the does that do not carry any c-dilutes and are out of my nicely coloured show champagne buck are pretty close though, they just need more of a pinkish tinge.


----------

